# John Milton



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 8, 2005)

John Milton, English poet and literary genius, was born on December 9, 1608 and died on November 8, 1674. Although he drifted into unorthodox views on the Trinity and divorce, he was a notable defender of Puritan and Presbyterian theology until he broke with the Presbyterians over the issue of divorce. He became blind in his later years.

His most famous work is _Paradise Lost_. He wrote many other notable poems and versified select Psalms as well. 

He wrote important Puritan tracts: _On Reformation_, _The Reason of Church Government_, _The Tenure of Kings and Magistrates_ and others.

Many of his works are available here.


----------



## Saiph (Nov 8, 2005)

No one is sure if he was an Arian or not.


----------



## piningforChrist (Nov 8, 2005)

John Milton is a heretic and his god is a heretic as well.


----------



## matt01 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by piningforChrist_
> John Milton is a heretic and his god is a heretic as well.



Who was his god?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 8, 2006)




----------

